# Carribean anchor Selection



## whywaitskipper (Jul 13, 2001)

Getting ready to go south for the first time. I''m researching anchor and rode choices. I''m leaning towards the CQR and 200'' of chain.

1. Do you folks agree the CQR is the best solution and what brand do you think is best...Lewmar or Simpons Lawrence, which is $100 more than Lewmar.

2. DO you think having all 200'' of chain is best?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Michael:

We completed a Caribbean cruise this year (U.S.-Trinidad, VZ, PR and then W across Central Caribbean to Guatemala, Mexico, back to Florida). We used a CQR and all chain and found them highly suitable for that area. Usually, bottom conditions will either be mud (in the Rios and mangrove bays) or sand, appropriate conditions for a CQR. (Of course, this doesn''t mean we didn''t see boats using Delta, Bruce and large-fluked anchors, as well). The chain is especially important given the frequency with which you will be anchored near coral and rock. We never used more than 150'' but the only disadvantages to having 200'' is the additional cost and weight up forward.

FWIW it didn''t seem uncommon for chain rodes to begin needing regalvanizing much sooner than most of us expected. (A change in how Campbell and others are galvanizing their chain?) If that should happen to you, regalvanizing and straightening of anchor stocks & flukes can be done cheaply and easily in Porlamar, Margarita, Venezuela, a duty free port that most boats stop at if they sail that far south. You might want to make a note of that in case your chain begins to show rust. (Juan Baro and Marina Juan will give you the details and call the fellow who does the work).

Good luck on the prep. It''s an interesting and enjoyable trip tho'' far too populated with charter boats & mooring fields in some sections of the Eastern Caribbean, IMO.

Jack


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

I bought a Spade anchor early this spring. This replaced a CQR. Sets (& resets) better (and with less initial scope) in most conditions than a CQR. I''ve found that to properly set a CQR that you need to run out a LOT of scope to set then reduce scope when set, not so with a Spade.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

For what it''s worth, Simpson-Lawrence (privately) prefer their DELTA to their own CQR. I concur.
High Test Chain, in addition to allowing smaller size (same load) therefor less weight or longer length, seems to rust less (or later).
I use a 10'' length of Stainless chain at the anchor so that any rust is in the locker (not on deck) when stowed. I also use stainless universal swivel connectors - West Marine Model 289274 or 289280 or Suncor 118457 (anchor to S/S chain and again @ S/S chain to H.T. chain). NOT Jaw to Jaw type, which is too bulky to ride over rollers etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I too prefer the Delta to the CQR. When trying to anchor in strong winds when the boat drifts rapidly downwind the plow head of the CQR tends to cock to the side making it dificult to set sometimes. You don''t have that problem with the Delta. I''ve never understood the logic of high test chain though. The extra weight of proof coil increases the catenary of the rode. This is a good thing especially on short scope. Unless you are using chain solely to prevent rode chafe and you have a real(racing) need to limit weight in the bow I''d stick with the heavier proof coil.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

The logic of HT chain is that 24/7 you are putting less weight in the bow for a given available length of chain rode, the boat sails better, yet you have a much higher breaking strength available when the conditions get truly lousy. We could all wonder about the reverse absence of logic: why would you buy heavier chain that that burdens the boat but is weaker?

No doubt about it: HT chain provides SOME less catenary to the rode system - that and its cost are therefore the ''price'' one pays for that choice. OTOH you have numerous options for addressing the catenary (more scope, carry more chain to begin with because HT chain is lighter, use a sentinel, use an ''anti-sentinel'' - buoying the rode, double anchors on a single rode and putting down a 2nd anchor).

Either chain choice is a valid one, depending on financial, anchoring and boat-related circumstances. But the logic for HT chain is apparent, I think.

Jack


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Ditto WHOOSH''s comments.
I always use a sentinal weight on both anchors (Bahamian Mooring).


----------



## GarryP (Feb 11, 2003)

Carry several anchors of different types for different bottom and conditions. I almost always set two anchors Bahamian style. Anchors are REAL insurance.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My danforth hi-tensile did fine in all but two places- Luperon,DR and Guanica, PR on the way down to Grenada. The CQR did the trick in both those instances. I find the Delta I got a couple of years ago digs faster and holds better than my old CQR of the same weight.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with sailmc - weight on the bottom is what you want when it gets snotty. HT is stronger, but strength is not the issue. If the chain has 10,000# ultimate breaking strength, your cleat or deck is probably going first. Saving 50 or 100 pounds is not worth it in a squall. Use a Delta and lots of heavy chain and you''ll stay put.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I haven''t actually done the arithmatic but I bet you add 20# to 30# to your catenary for 100'' of scope. That''s like adding a sentinel with out the hassle and extra rigging.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Both 3/8" BBB and 1/4" HT have a safe working load of about 2600 lbs (ultimate strength is probably 4 times that). 100'' of 1/4'' HT weighs 75 lbs. 100'' of 3/8" BBB weighs 164 lbs. Gimme the extra 90 lbs on the bottom. That''s why I don''t drag.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

another thing to check out is the break point of the shackles you use. I''ve read that it is much lower than the actual chain rode. i''ve been told to use use stainless steel shackles which have a much higher break point....it''s only as strong as the weakest link.

good sailing ~~_/)~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree with the above about the "Spade Anchor"....It seems to set and hold in places where other boats drag...

If I had to buy one anchor.. the Spade would be it..

Fair winds...


----------

